# Help! Need strawberry filling for outdoor cake



## natie (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi! I'm a newbie and need some help. I'll be making a tiered cake with strawberry filling and covered with Wilton's buttercream. It will be an outdoor cake and will sit under shade for 4 - 5 hours before it is eaten. Does anyone have a recipe for a strawberry filling that can stay out that long without refrigeration? I tried the sleeve ones and I am not too happy about the taste.....does anyone have a recipe I can make? or ideas? Preferably with sliced berries added?  

Thanks, Natie


----------



## valerie walton (Mar 7, 2005)

What I would do is one of two things.
sweeten strawberries to taste then get strawberry glaze or unflavored jello and mix hot as it is made put strawberries in jello drain then spred on room temp or warm cake let cool in refrigerator to set.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Strawberry preserves, accompanied by fresh strawberries wil last a very long time. It's simple, light, and tasty.

Stay away from anything with whipped cream if it's outside for a long time.


----------



## natie (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you Momoreg for taking the time to reply. It is just what I was looking, for but was not sure about. Have a wonderful day!!!
Natie


----------



## natie (Apr 6, 2005)

for your reply. I will make note of the jello next time I have to do an indoor cake that needs refrigeration. Have a great day!!!
Natie


----------

